
Ask HN: Do you feel your team moves too slow? - RealWittenstein
Do you feel the programming team you&#x27;re working in you daily job is finishing tasks too slowly?(i.e code being deployed to production)<p>if so, what do you think is the most prominent cause of feeling such?
======
justanegg
too fast, by the time the feature is finished the spec has changed.

~~~
RealWittenstein
:) you mean the original feature has become obsolete?

~~~
justanegg
not obsolete but now they have a clearer picture of what they actually wanted.

~~~
RealWittenstein
if so, it doesn't mean you need to rewrite anything most of the times I guess,
but just replace a piece

